# Old dog trying new tricks: any tips?!



## tomdestry (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi there, first post coming up...

I am a fifty-year-old man who has commuted by bike in London for 30 years. About six months ago I thought I would try riding longer distances, so put together a bike from an old 653 frame and started doing ten-mile stints. I wanted to build up a bit of fitness before moving on to longer distances.

My aim is to be able to do audax rides without half-killing myself to keep up. I am doing ten miles in 33-36 minutes (depending on wind and traffic lights), but am a bit wiped at the end of it - muscles and joints fine, but cardio-vascular system grumbling!

I'm improving slowly, but my technique is almost certainly terrible, and I'm not sure how to get from where I am now to being able to pedal comfortably at Audax speed for sixty miles or so. Come to that, I'm not even sure what Audax speed is!

My first question is, should I be doing longer distances at lower speeds, or build up from shorter distances while trying to maintain or improve my current, rather pathetic average? Or a combination of the two?

Second question, what can I do to improve my basic technique. What sort of things should I be thinking about while tooling round?

All advice gratefully received!


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

The answer to your first question is yes. Turn down the speed and increase the duration. You will build endurance by riding slower and longer. You're probably fitter than you realize. A good mix of longer, lower intensity and shorter harder rides will help you build fitness and learn where your limits are. After a while, you'll be able to mix the rides, ie. a long ride with some hard climbs in it and before you know it, you'll be moving at high average speeds in groups and have the fitness to pull at the front. 

On the technique thing, the best thing is, don't over think it. Try to be efficient, keep your upper body relaxed. A good place to start is the fingers, if you're gripping the bars or hoods tightly, then you're probably tense all over. Also, learn to spin lower gears. It's easy to want to push a harder gear but it's not as efficient and spinning preserves your muscles or portions of the ride when you have no choice about it, like a steep hill. Also, have an experienced bike fitter look at your fit. There's lots of free speed to be found on a bike that doesn't properly fit.

I have never heard of Audax speed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

Yes, just take your time and get in your rides and things will come along. I'd vary the focus of your rides some. Sometimes focus on doing that 10 miles ride a little quicker, then others focus on going farther regardless of speed and so on. A little of both will probably help you more than a lot of either one and help keep things interesting.


----------



## tomdestry (Oct 16, 2009)

*Thanks - and a supplementary about speed*

Many thanks to you both - this was just the sort of guidance I was hoping for. I'll mix it up and relax, then! And I will certainly try a fitter - I am 6' 6" tall, much of it leg, and do find it tough to find a frame that accommodates me. Not that 6' 6" is _that_ tall, but manufacturers like to stick with the crowd, obviously, and most of their largest sizes are a tad too short and I end up with my back end jacked up like a baboon!

I like that advice about relaxing from the fingertips. It's just what my tennis coach tells me when I'm having an off day: if you're going to grip your racket like that, you may as well play with a plank of wood...

On the question of speed, I know the Armstrongs and Contadors of the world pedal all day at jaw-dropping speeds, but if I went on a sixty-mile club ride with cyclists who were fit and experienced but not serious competitive racers, what sort of average would they do? That depends on all sorts of things, but I'd love to know roughly what I should be shooting for before I step into the fray.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

See if you can find a ride with groups at different speeds, start in the lowest one that will probably be at around speeds you will have done riding alone. Then move up as needed or desired.


----------

